

Show HN: RPG I made, En Route From SFO to YYZ - BenjaminCoe
http://bcoe.github.io/plane-rpg/index.html

======
BenjaminCoe
Foundima is a RPG I built in the air, while traveling from San Francisco to
Toronto.

It's a follow up to Plane-Tetris, which I built several years ago, under
similar constraints: <http://bencoe.tumblr.com/tetris>

